# Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber



## k-b (3. September 2008)

*Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Hi! 
Meine Wave ist schon wieder fast ein Jahr alt, und mit dem nächsten Lohn möchte ich mir eine neue Tastatur kaufen.

Ich bin Vielschreiber - und das sage ich nicht nur so.
Für Studium und Selbstständige Arbeit produziere ich ne Menge Programmcode. In meiner Freizeit bin ich in Foren, Chats und Instantmessenger. Und das täglich schon einige Stunden..

Geschwindigkeitsmesstests ergaben ~700 Anschläge pro Minute.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich eine Wave. Davor eine G15. Davor das MX3000 Set.
Logitech hat mich eigentlich nie enttäuscht. Dachte mir, dass ich evtl. mal so eine Notebooktastentastatur ausprobieren sollte. Welche gibts denn da zu empfehlen?

Von Enermax gibst eine für 60 Euro..
Logitech Dinovo Keyboard (frisch angekündigt: ComputerBase - Logitech bringt neue, dünne Design-Tastaturen ) würde mich auch reizen.
Aber die beste Handballenauflage hatte bis jetzt die Wave! Das ist mir schon auch wichtig. Ich habe echt gemerkt wie die Schmerzen in den Sehnen zum Teil zurückgingen. Verdammt, ich will eigentlich gar nix anderes als ne Wave .. aber irgendwie ists schon wieder Zeit für ne Neue.
Gibt es denn noch ähnliche Vielschreiber hier, wenn ja - welche Erfahrungen wurden bezüglich Ergonomie mit Notebooktastentastaturen gemacht?

Spielereien brauche ich keine, Multimediataste währen nett aber sind kein Muss (bin eh Linuxuser). Nummernblock brauche ich schon.


----------



## LostDevil (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

öhm, kaufst du dir zum Spaß neue Tastaturen oder wieso wechselst du die ständig? Ich meine letztes Jahr hatte ich das, davor dieses.

Wenn du mit der Wave zufrieden bist, dann behalte sie doch! 
Ich könnte auch nur ne G11/G15 empfehlen, aber die hattest du ja bereits .


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Also wenn du viel und schnell schreibst, empfehle ich ne flache überschauliche Tastatur mit Laptop-Tasten! Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit deswegen die Logitech Ultra-Flat zugelegt. Sie hat sich bisher bestens bewährt. 
Ich steige allerdings demnächst auf die Roccat Valo um, da sie die gleichen Features biete wie meine Ultra-Flat, aber noch Makro Tasten hat und einen Screen und somit bestens zum Spielen geeignet ist!


----------



## k-b (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



LostDevil schrieb:


> öhm, kaufst du dir zum Spaß neue Tastaturen oder wieso wechselst du die ständig? Ich meine letztes Jahr hatte ich das, davor dieses..


Verschleiß!


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Schau dir mal die Winzigweich Tastaturen an.

Die Naturals hielten soweit eigentlich, wobei mir das alte Multimedia besser gefällt als das Ergonomic, letztere tippt sich aber leiser...


----------



## k-b (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Ergonomic möchte ich nicht. Da ist die Umstellung auf normale Tastaturen zu groß. Bei der Wave ist das ergonomische besser gelöst


----------



## jetztaber (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Hab ne Logitech DiNovo. Schön flach, prüf mal. ob Dir die Auflage taugt.

So schauts konkret aus. Geizhals Preisvergleich machen!
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/164&cl=de,de


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



k-b schrieb:


> Ergonomic möchte ich nicht. Da ist die Umstellung auf normale Tastaturen zu groß. Bei der Wave ist das ergonomische besser gelöst



Gibt auch zwischenschritte zwischen Ergonomic und 'normalen' Tastaturen:
Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000, USB, DE (B2L-00004) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## k-b (5. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Gibt auch zwischenschritte zwischen Ergonomic und 'normalen' Tastaturen:
> Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000, USB, DE (B2L-00004) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Also da dann doch lieber die Wave. Die ist noch ein Stückchen innovativer!

@jetztaber: Werde ich mal machen!


Oder ich setze einfach die Tradition fort, und kaufe wie jedes Jahr im Herbst ein frisch releastes Logitech Produkt  Das Dinovo-Keyboard spricht mich an. Wegen preis + nummernblock + design.


----------



## Klutten (6. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Habe seit gestern meine neue DiNovo Edge. Sehr feines Teil und sehr leise zu tippen. Im Gegensatz zu meiner DiNovo Bluetooth eine echt Steigerung. Nummernblock fehlt mir weniger, da ich sie für reine Schreibarbeit einsetze.


----------



## moddingfreaX (6. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



Klutten schrieb:


> Habe seit gestern meine neue DiNovo Edge. Sehr feines Teil und sehr leise zu tippen. Im Gegensatz zu meiner DiNovo Bluetooth eine echt Steigerung. Nummernblock fehlt mir weniger, da ich sie für reine Schreibarbeit einsetze.



Ein wirklich gutes Stück Hardware! Allerdings hat diese Tastatur auch einen dementsprechenden Preis


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



k-b schrieb:


> Also da dann doch lieber die Wave. Die ist noch ein Stückchen innovativer!



Naja, da kannst auch fast das hier nehmen:
Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000, USB, non DE (B2M-00006/B2M-00008) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sowas gibts leider nur noch von M$, früher war auch mal Logitech und AFAIR auch Cherry mit dabei...


----------



## k-b (6. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Genau so etwas will ich ja *nicht*. Wie oben geschrieben.

Dinovo Edge geht auch nicht, Nummernblock is im täglichen Workflow schon auch drin. Da wart ich einfach mal was das Dinovo Keyboard bringt


----------



## SCUX (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



k-b schrieb:


> Hi!
> welche Erfahrungen wurden bezüglich Ergonomie mit Notebooktastentastaturen gemacht?
> .


also ich hab die SpeedLink UltraFlatMatal...durch den kurzen Anschlag (<-----bei dem Wort schaltet sich bestimmt der Bundestroyaner ein) kann man wirklich schnell schreiben....
gibt es in versch.Ausführungen (Bilder)
zu der Powerlangzeitstreßgarantie kann ich leider nichts sagen...die WASD sind aber nach ner Weile Zocken noch lesbar 

(Die Schwarze gibt es allerdings nur mit Kabel...auf dem Bild sieht man das nciht)


----------



## Adrenalize (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Ich habe auch festgestellt, dass ich die falcheren, breiteren Notebooktasten besser treffe als die normalen hohen Tasten, daher hab ich mich auch schon nach einer günstigen flachen Fullsize umgesehen.
Um Grunde gibts da nur die Cherry Evolution corded oder Ultra-X von Logitech, wenn man unter 30 EUR bleiben will.

Was mich anmacht ist die angekündigte Logitech illuminated.
Die solls ab Oktober für 80 EUR geben. Ich hoffe bloß, dass das Logitechs Phantasiepreis ist und der Straßenpreis bei 40-50 liegt, dann lasse ichs mir eingehen.
Für ne Mx518 musste man im Logitechshop ja auch 60 EUR blechen, nlange nachdem sie bei Geizhals für 30 gelistet war...


----------



## SCUX (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was mich anmacht ist die angekündigte Logitech illuminated...



tja, da werd ich wohl meine MX5500 beibringen müssen das Sie sich nen neues Herrchen suchen muss 
bei der wäre mir sogar das Kabel egal...die sieht echt hammer aus


----------



## AMDSempron (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Hmm, also ich komm ja mit diesen flchen Notebooktasten nich so ganz klar. Ne G11 kannst dir ja ohne Probleme holen, wenn du meist nur schreibst, dann reicht die ja auch, vor allem weil die um einiges Billider ist. Bin mit meiner vollkommen zufrieden. Lässt sich natürlich nich so leise tippen wie ne Notebooktasta. Allerdings hab ich auch schon ne ThinkPad Tasta kaputgetippt und ich tippe nicht sonderlich viel und auch recht sanft )


----------



## k-b (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> .., wenn man unter 30 EUR bleiben will.


Geld spielt keine Rolle, bin Student.

Ich schau mir erst mal die neuen Logitech Produkte an glaub ich  Mal probetippen im Mediamarkt oder so.


----------



## Janny (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Ich kann dir auch nur die G15 / G15 Refresh ans Herz legen, ansonsten würd ich auch die neuen Logitech´s mal ausprobieren, sehen echt schick aus.

Mfg


----------



## k-b (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Nee, die G15 net nochmal  Hab ich jetzt au scho ein paar mal geschrieben


----------



## Taifoun (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

ich finde das logitech media keyboard (egal ob elite oder nicht) endgeil... das beste was ich je hatte

ich würde die finger von notebook tastaturen lassen, ich finde sie ziemlich schlecht! (mein logitech kostet 25>X)


----------



## k-b (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Das Logitech Media Keyboard hatte ich schon vor 4 Jahren. Ich suche eine etwas höhere (Preis)-Klasse


----------



## SCUX (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



k-b schrieb:


> Das Logitech Media Keyboard hatte ich schon vor 4 Jahren. Ich suche eine etwas höhere (Preis)-Klasse


Also das angesprochene Logitech wirds werden....darauf wette ich 



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was mich anmacht ist die angekündigte Logitech illuminated.
> ....


 

aber fummel wirklich mal am Speed Link Metal rum irgendwo im Handel...das ist wirklich gut


----------



## b0s (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Eventuell könnte die bereits erwähnte aber scheinbar untergegangene Cherry Evolution Stream was für dich sein. Hat ein flaches Notebook-Tastenbett, dabei aber recht große Tasten und ist full-size. Da sie für unter 20 Euro weggeht, kann man da ja selbst zum ausprobieren nicht wirklich was falsch machen


----------



## Adrenalize (7. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



SCUX schrieb:


> aber fummel wirklich mal am Speed Link Metal rum irgendwo im Handel...das ist wirklich gut


Glaube ich dir, aber wenn dann brauche ich ein Fullsize mit Numblock, und beim Speedlink sind die Pfeiltasten nicht separat und Space usw. unten verkleinert.


----------



## k-b (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Ein verkleinertes Space ist gut! Sonst muss man die Hand für AltGr zu sehr verdrehen.. und Pfeiltasten sind


----------



## Adrenalize (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



k-b schrieb:


> Ein verkleinertes Space ist gut! Sonst muss man die Hand für AltGr zu sehr verdrehen.. und Pfeiltasten sind


Mir egal ob du Kinderhände hast. Ich will ne fullsize!


----------



## k-b (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Ich hab eher große Hände. Und wenn man was mit Alt+Gr machen muss, bringt einem das total aus dem Textfluss. Ist dir das noch nie aufgefallen?

Gerade beim programmieren nervig, da man oft {[]} braucht.. Da habe ich bei der Wave auch nicht drauf geschaut. Am besten wäre ne Spacebar von der Mitte des C bis zur Mitte des M. Also nich wie jetzt von der Mitte des X bis fast schon in das Komma rein.. Auch wenns komisch aussehen würde.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



k-b schrieb:


> Ich hab eher große Hände. Und wenn man was mit Alt+Gr machen muss, bringt einem das total aus dem Textfluss. Ist dir das noch nie aufgefallen?


Ich kann kein 10 Finger Sytem oder irgendsowas, insofern schaue ich beim tippen eh oft auf die Tastatur.
Aber ich komme mit Daumen auf Alt Gr noch an alle Klammerntasdten ran mit den Fingern der rechten Hand...


----------



## SCUX (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



k-b schrieb:


> Am besten wäre ne Spacebar von der Mitte des C bis zur Mitte des M.


wieso nimmst du denn eigentlich nicht gleich das Keyboard eines Laptops  das passt ja dann [Bild1] 
kannst ja das LCD untern TFT schieben bei ner entsprechenden Bauteil  und ausserdem dich damit brüsten auf einer 500€ Tastartur zu klimmpern 

die Speed Link ist Spacemäßig übrigens nicht viel größer/länger


----------



## Adrenalize (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

@k-b
Jo, wie SCUX schon sagt, wenn du ne möglichst kleine Space-Taste und ein weiter links liegendes Alt Gr willst, schau dir die kompakten Tastaturen an. Speed Link hat da wie schon erwähnt einige, Cherry hat auch ein paar Sondermodelle im Programm, ebenso Perixx.
Gibt sogar welche Mit Touchpad, sieht dann aus wie ein Notebookhackbrett, bloß ohne Notebook. 

die kommenden Logitechs da sind ja glaubich alle Fullsize.


----------



## k-b (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich kann kein 10 Finger Sytem oder irgendsowas, insofern schaue ich beim tippen eh oft auf die Tastatur.
> Aber ich komme mit Daumen auf Alt Gr noch an alle Klammerntasdten ran mit den Fingern der rechten Hand...


Ja! Das erreiche ich ja auch. Aber dazu muss man den Daumen einknicken und mit dem rechten Zeigefinger nach links rüber.. 
Das stört schon im Arbeitsablauf, da man danach seine Hand erst wieder neu positionieren muss auf den Standardtasten asdf jklö um weiterzuschreiben


----------



## emmaspapa (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Wie wäre es damit GadgetBlog.ch Logitech: Extrem flache, beleuchtete Tastatur

http://www.businesswire.com/portal/...d=news_view&newsId=20080902005192&newsLang=en


----------



## k-b (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Och jetzt hört doch mal auf mir zum 100ten mal die Illuminated zu empfehlen. Ich habe schon im Startpost geschrieben, dass mich nur das Dinovo-Keyboard von den neuen Logitech Tastaturen interessiert. 
Die illuminated spricht mich gar nicht an ^^ 
1. Beleuchtung brauch ich nicht
2. der durchsichtige vista-rahmen
3. Allgemein.


----------



## emmaspapa (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



k-b schrieb:


> Och jetzt hört doch mal auf mir zum 100ten mal die Illuminated zu empfehlen. Ich habe schon im Startpost geschrieben, dass mich nur das Dinovo-Keyboard von den neuen Logitech Tastaturen interessiert.
> Die illuminated spricht mich gar nicht an ^^
> 1. Beleuchtung brauch ich nicht
> 2. der durchsichtige vista-rahmen
> 3. Allgemein.


 

ja ja, das habe ich überlesen bzw. schon wieder vergessen. Mir persönlich gefällt noch diese hier PCGH - Preisvergleich


----------



## SCUX (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

bei Google-Ergebnis für http://www.activekey.de/assets/images/AK-400-U-500x300.jpg gibt es eine mit ner geteilten Spacetaste 

und wie schaut es denn eigentlich mir die Apple Tastaturen? (ich mein die kann man doch auch für nicht´Apples nehmen oder?)
die sind doch auch recht flach und auf Nutzbarkeit ausgelegt 
Apple Store (Deutschland) - Mäuse & Tastaturen


----------



## k-b (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Also wer Mäuse nur mit einer Taste macht, der wird sicherlich keine gescheiten Tastaturen bauen


----------



## SCUX (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



k-b schrieb:


> Also wer Mäuse nur mit einer Taste macht, der wird sicherlich keine gescheiten Tastaturen bauen


  und ich dacht die sind extra für so Leut wie dich


----------



## k-b (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Ne die sind für Grafiker


----------



## SCUX (8. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



k-b schrieb:


> Ne die sind für Grafiker


dann bleibt nur noch Eine übrig 

EDIT: es gibt noch eine von Saitek die zumindest die Pfeiltasten "normal" hat gegenüber der SpeedLink...[Bild2]
die schimpft sich Saitek Slimline Aluminium Keyboard


----------



## k-b (26. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Habe gestern mal im Mediamarkt eine neue Wave ausprobiert. Also so vom Tippgefühl. Man merkt schon, dass meine ein JAhr alt ist und ich der täglich viel abverlang 

Hab auch mal das Dinovo Media Keyboard ausprobiert... 
momentan liegen meine Hoffnungen auf dem Divnovo Keyboard! Und nicht das illuminated, das ist doch tinnef. Die Tasten ersc heinen mir übrigens auch wenig geeignet für Viel-Schnellschreiber.


----------



## CHICOLORES (26. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Logutech Multimedia Keyboard ....

ich bin ein viel und schnell schreiber ...... muss regelmäig Bücher abtippen für ne Freundin .... also was sie via Hand schreibt und ich mach es dann digital .... das teil hat n irre geiles tastengefühl, zumindest für meine wurstfinger und sie hält was aus ..... leicht zu reinigen is se auch


----------



## k-b (26. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*

Ja die hatt ich schon vor 4 Jahren. Alle die ich danach hatte, waren besser^^ Also das MX 3001 set (gut das vielleicht net), die G15 und die vor allem die Wave!


----------



## emmaspapa (26. September 2008)

*AW: Tastatur für Viel- und Schnellschreiber*



k-b schrieb:


> Ja die hatt ich schon vor 4 Jahren. Alle die ich danach hatte, waren besser^^ Also das MX 3001 set (gut das vielleicht net), die G15 und die vor allem die Wave!


 

Die Wave hat auch am besten abgeschnitten, aber die anderen sind z.T. auch nicht so übel Hardware-Mag - Artikel/Tests - Test: 5 ergonomische Tastaturen im Test


----------

